# To all of you hunters



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I hope that all of you guys and your families have a Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Hey brobones you have a good one too :beer: Nice pic


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

You too man! I hope everyone has a great holiday season, and drive safe! :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!!! 8)


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

Reg,
Thank and to you and yours as well. Think spring up there.
Regards,
Chuck Huff


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice pic. Looks like your dog is an old vet and knows the routine well!!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Rooster he is a old vet and I am sad to say that he has had his last full season of hunting. Do to complications of his spine I won't be able to hunt him much any more. I know how much he loves to be in the field so it will be a tough spring for him this year with limited time with me.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. It is hard to go out with your hunting buddy for the first time. I had to go through the same thing last year


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that, it is not easy. Every day I miss my DIO yet, we were inseperable for 10 years. It's finially getting to where I smile when I remember him. There are so many first times without them, right down to having to throw meat scraps in the garbage...the list is endless.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks you guys. I can you guys enjoy the company of a dog in the field as much as I do. I appreciate your posts.. :lol:


----------

